# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثالثة >  إعلان مهم خاص بامتحان الميد ترم

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء 

تم تحديد موعد امتحان الميد ترم يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 20 - 11 - 2012

وبالنسبة للموضوعات محل الامتحان فهي " جرائم الاعتداء على المصلحة العامة"

مع خالص دعواتنا بالتوفيق

----------


## Dina amer

هام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حمد القعيد

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## حمد القعيد

هام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حمد القعيد

مشككوووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## haidy hasaan

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## haidy hasaan

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## haidy hasaan

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## رنيم حمدي

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------

